# Best BOA Boot I've Ever Worn



## guy3o3 (Dec 21, 2011)

Wow, I never thought of that. I really hate the liner of the DC Judge boots as well. Maybe I'll put my Thirtytwo liner in there and try it out. Thanks.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

SnowSource said:


> So I just put the liner from my Nitro Team SLS boots in my DC Judge Boots and found a match made in heaven. Love DC boots - hate their liners. Hate the Nitro sppedlace system - love their liners.


Well crap, I thought I was going to learn about the perfect boot that I will be buying soon. Now all I have learned is that I'll have to buy two pairs to make that happen :thumbsdown:


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just bought a sexy pair of Flow Ansr BOAs. They feel so sexy on my feet


----------



## bluesk8r (Aug 9, 2011)

tlake2568 said:


> I just bought a sexy pair of Flow Ansr BOAs. They feel so sexy on my feet


What bindings are you using with those Ansrs?


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

Salomon Arcades.
Pretty good fit too, i might add.
still getting used to my new board, though.


----------

